# My 65 as it grows



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Okay here is the start of my mushroom , zoa, and paly dominated reef. It is a 36 inch long 65 gallon tank. Equipment is a CPR HOB refugium with built in skimmer, an AC 70 and an AC 110. 165 watt led light fixture and about 80 pounds of live rock. This first picture is just mollies and the newly added GSP rock. Adding things once per week. Waiting on a custom piece from JT Acrylics to hide the pump and hose.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Now with large polyp rock.









Next will be my two fire fish on Sunday.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I would move side rocks from the glass. Good luck starting new tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

They are hiding powerheads. Should I still move them? Why is it not a good idea to have them like that? Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> They are hiding powerheads. Should I still move them? Why is it not a good idea to have them like that? Thanks.


Probably you do not plan to clean side glass, in this case it is not problem
Power heads are to create flow for corals in the tank. Were are yours pointed, if you hide them?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

There is one on each end pointing behind the rock work to create movement behind the rock as I thought you should not have spots with little flow. There is an AC 70 on one end and an AC110 on the other end. I can add more powerheads if you think I need them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

filters and return pumps don't really add into the equation when talking about flow. Yes there is a bit of flow, but not the same type of flow as a powerhead would do. 

Very nice start.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Okay do I keep them behind the rocks and add more or move them from behind the rocks?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

You will never be able to clean the sides of your tank with the rocks leaning on it. 
I would reaquascape and you can still hide the powerheads within the rock work if you want too? However, in my opinion I would just attach the powerheads to the glass and have them pointed towards the rock work where they should be. You want a constant movement in the tank to keep the substrate and rocks clean.

BTW, what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It is Eco-Complete™ Cichlid Sand (0.5 - 1.5mm ). It is crushed aragonite and black sand.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Is this better?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, it looks to be good. You just have to be able to get a glass cleaner all around the sides the tank. Better for flow too.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Now. This is 6 weeks in , upgrade from 30 to 65.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Almost three months in and this is what it looks like now.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow that didnt take long to fill up ! Now you need a bigger tank. Looks great btw Like the rock scape this way better than at first. Congrats!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

some of the pieces came out of my reef tank that my dad had bought even before he got his tank so that helped to fill things up fast


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking really nice Michael, can't wait to see it all filled in


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

This is dads tank not mine Dave


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Feb 1st 2014.


Today:


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The tank now as things keep growing and filling in. It is a softy dominated tank to be sure but I really like the movement over SPS.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

beautiful progress


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

And today:


----------

